

Farmageddon - charzom
http://www.theage.com.au/news/in-depth/farmageddon/2007/08/18/1186857827581.html

======
ereldon
Interesting article but a quick look at wikipedia shows a lack of consensus
among historians and archeologists as to whether water levels in the Black Sea
radically affected ancient civilizations.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Sea_deluge_theory>

